# ^^ndstitle-1204^^



## Costello (Sep 26, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1204^^


----------



## Khrnox (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## inuyasha09 (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG!! *Dead on the floor from drooling*


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 26, 2006)

it figures. I leave for work a few minutes early this morning and miss out on both releases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least the excitement will have died down a bit when I get home.


----------



## mecharse (Sep 26, 2006)

I bet this isn't as good as the bootleg Pokemon Diamond (for the GBC) I got from Turkey. That had swearing and everything.


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG LET BATTLE COMMENCE LAWL


----------



## inter4ever (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes and at last.After waiting since the announcement of the DS finally a real pokemon game comes out.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 26, 2006)

My Pikachu won't go in his ball......


----------



## Wacko` (Sep 26, 2006)

Good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now for the release in English to kick in!


----------



## tjas (Sep 26, 2006)

when is the usa version comming out?


----------



## inuyasha09 (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL

43 User(s) are reading this topic (16 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Teun (Sep 26, 2006)

Hehe, too funny!


----------



## inuyasha09 (Sep 26, 2006)

it's doubled to:

65 User(s) are reading this topic (28 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## x_comp (Sep 26, 2006)

Haha, 3 days early eh? Good stuff! Now then, I guess everyone can't wait to try out the Wi-Fi support and chaos will break lose on the GameFAQs board


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> when is the usa version comming out?



In a long long time. Autumn, or if you're from the northern hemisphere Spring.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 26, 2006)

MAN! those boxarts are AWESOME...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WIFI too!!


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Sep 26, 2006)

Like zomg, I think I just creamed my pants!


----------



## mackster (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > when is the usa version comming out?
> ...



awww you serious autumn i might as well try the jap version i guess.


----------



## khan (Sep 26, 2006)

According to gbarl.it PKMN does NOT work on G6 while it works on SC, one proud SC owner here.

Strange that we had not even had an update yet


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2006)

Isn't it Autumn now? Oh, you guys call Fall Autumn? Thats what we call Fall.


Hooray! Pokemon!


----------



## OrR (Sep 26, 2006)

This'll be a loooong night... if it works on SCCF.


----------



## science (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy Crap just realiszed that this is a 1Gbit rom


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 26, 2006)

Will try G6 again...


----------



## WangJang (Sep 26, 2006)

Both are working fine on g6, tested by myself


----------



## khan (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(WangJang @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Both are working fine on g6, tested by myself



Then GBARL.it must be wrong


----------



## Hit (Sep 26, 2006)

Please does somebody got already a translated version?


----------



## WangJang (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Settings used: 
g6 Lite: v4.4 Loader & v4.4 U-Disk Manager
DoFat - Force R/W - Software Reset - No Trim -> WORKS
DoFat - Force R/W - Software Reset -> Trim -> WORKS

Cya


----------



## Cjuub (Sep 26, 2006)

Works on M3 SD.

Safe Mode
Trim rom
Force R/W

Didn't try any other settings, but this works.


----------



## khan (Sep 26, 2006)

Can some please test these on SC? I am at work


----------



## mackster (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Hit @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Please does somebody got already a translated version?



LOL it just came out today..just play the jap version


----------



## inuyasha09 (Sep 26, 2006)

i would if i could get a link i want to test it on my supercard sd and cf
could someone pm me please tanks heaps


----------



## Metalhead (Sep 26, 2006)

*Does anyone know if it works on supercard sd because I've been looking forward to this game for ages and if so is the game any good is it better than the originals or worst?
But prayses to the person who got this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## bryehn (Sep 26, 2006)

trims to under 512 Mb. overdumped?


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 26, 2006)

and posting in *bold* will definately be the way to get everyone's attention here. yep, if you don't post in *bold*, your question will probably go _unnoticed_


----------



## SeZMehK (Sep 26, 2006)

bleh, wish there was an emulator that worked >.> oh well


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 26, 2006)

I assume it works on EZ IV, can someone vouch for it?


----------



## Hit (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(mackster @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Please does somebody got already a translated version?
> ...



Well your right when i starded playing RED i couldnt speak english yet(Im dutch) and i still liked it


----------



## alucard_xs (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes it does work on supercard micro SD (you've got to patch "access cartridge" it with the option in the supercard software)

...graphics are as ugly as the gba version ...


----------



## bryehn (Sep 26, 2006)

i can't get it working on g6 with any settings, not that i'll actually play it, but i just can't get it to boot.


----------



## Teun (Sep 26, 2006)

Its pretty fun, for as long as i've played it.. I have played it so far without any problems, even though I cant speak Japanese.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 26, 2006)

Dont forget to update your g6 to 4.4.
Works 4 me.


----------



## x_comp (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> trims to under 512 Mb. overdumped?
> 
> Yeah, this trims down from a 128MB ROM to 58MB or so. That's one big difference!
> 
> ...


Just run round and round to speak to everyone like I used to do. Trial and error. Having a game in Japanese is no different from trying to read any other foreign language.


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 26, 2006)

Haha, the main character's rival has a Wii in his bedroom.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone know if the EZ-Flash III 1Gb can play this?If it can i gotta buy the usb->ezflash card reader wire.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Metalhead @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> *Does anyone know if it works on supercard sd because I've been looking forward to this game for ages and if so is the game any good is it better than the originals or worst?
> But prayses to the person who got this.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does. Yes it is. Settings are Enable Patch Cartridge access = on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're a scout for some company then fuck you. Otherwise enjoy.


----------



## jel0man (Sep 26, 2006)

Hopes it will work on supercard micro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## danshop (Sep 26, 2006)

i cant get this to work on my g6 lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i tried lots of settings already even with the update..


----------



## Harsky (Sep 26, 2006)

I lost ALL interest in Pokemon when it entered the GBA version... Gold/Silver is still my favourite. The wifi aspect might revive my interest


----------



## sandreezy (Sep 26, 2006)

i would like to see an english translation, that is of course if a US release isnt scheduled


----------



## Robinvd (Sep 26, 2006)

question.
How do you download this? (i'm new)


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Robinvd @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> - Please don't quote illegal posts -



Read the board rules


----------



## 5kuzgib (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Haha, the main character's rival has a Wii in his bedroom.



The dirty bastard...


----------



## simdub (Sep 26, 2006)

thx =) I love this game.


----------



## Robinvd (Sep 26, 2006)

oh well read time for me


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 26, 2006)

The wrist watch lcd lights up when you touch it


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 26, 2006)

Works on supercard sd with patch cart access on.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(sandreezy @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> i would like to see an english translation, that is of course if a US release isnt scheduled


Lord knows what must be going through Nintendo's head if they don't release it in the west.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm stuck in the major city:

To the left is a person who blocks me off, to the north is a cave with rocks blocking the way. Up from the town and to the right is a small path that leads to water.

No idea what I'm suppose to be doing. I talked to the guy in the school, and I even battled two Abra in there.

Where am I suppose to be going?


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in the exact same place, I think I'm going to back track to the professor to see if he gives me something...


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

I tried that. You get two choices, one of them he says stuff, has the number 6 in it, and nothing happens.

*Just found some clown to the right which gave me a key item, then another to the left that did...I've got like three ticket thingys now, and I just got the Old Rod.


----------



## TeraS (Sep 26, 2006)

does the real time work on supercard???

will be great evolving eevee and other pokemons


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I tried that. You get two choices, one of them he says stuff, has the number 6 in it, and nothing happens.



That's the Pokedex evaluation I'd say.


----------



## Squiffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Hint for those stuck:
You just find all the clowns and speak to them, then speak to the guy in the middle looking around. Then you can continue East.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Three total, thanks! By the way, is there a way to change the watch so it's NOT in Military Time? (It's telling me 13:33)


----------



## Harsky (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, that's 2 PMs I got from people asking where they can get this....


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 26, 2006)

I also got one, fowarded it to out favorite 7 year old, dirtie!


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Okay, that's 2 PMs I got from people asking where they can get this....



forward the pm's to me and i shall give them a little holiday


----------



## Chanser (Sep 26, 2006)

Lets start translating!


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 26, 2006)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

Save type is wrong

I played and tested it a few times

it's 2Mbit FLASH

Saves fine on my 2Mbit flash original gamecart, doesn't on any of my original eeprom save types carts


----------



## SD5k (Sep 26, 2006)

What a crappy dump, I'm still waiting for someone to re-dump it.


----------



## jel0man (Sep 26, 2006)

Game works fine on my supercard micro but the only thing is that I don't get any menu by pressing start or select so cannot save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 26, 2006)

You open the menu with X.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> What a crappy dump, I'm still waiting for someone to re-dump it.



nothing like being grateful for wrg actually getting this out early

total lack of respect


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> What a crappy dump, I'm still waiting for someone to re-dump it.




Yeah we need a redump!

I unpacked the rom with ndstool and repacked it, came out 61mb

Same for Pokémon Pearl

After repacking and running it throu supercard patcher the rom still plays fine.

So deff. an overdump (In my opinion that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## SD5k (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What a crappy dump, I'm still waiting for someone to re-dump it.
> ...


Why? It's not like they made the game themselves.

They just wanted to release before anyone else did, without checking if the dump couldn't be made any smaller, and if the savetype stuff is correct.

If I would be thankfull for this to anyone it would be Nintendo offcourse.


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> ...



you have no idea what length's groups go to getting releases early so stfu and crawl back into the hole u came from


----------



## SD5k (Sep 26, 2006)

That's correct, I really have no idea, but maybe you could enlighten me..?

And I don't live in a hole, I accually breathe fresh air one in a while.


----------



## Westside (Sep 26, 2006)

I want to play this game, but ever since pokemon blue, I've been using frameskip and lost patience to play it on normal system every since.  I can't even feel good playing without a keyboard.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What a crappy dump, I'm still waiting for someone to re-dump it.
> ...



Still a redump would be nice to see if it really is overdumped

It sounds like lack of respect, but it isn't on my site, i always say respect! to all those ppl who bring the games out as soon as possible.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Can you not turn off the stupid Military Time on the watch?


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> That's correct, I really have no idea, but maybe you could enlighten me..?
> 
> And I don't live in a hole, I accually breathe fresh air one in a while.



enlighten you?
LOL

that would be a pointless lesson to be honest

lets just say that without groups like wrg,trashman,legacy and all the other nds releasers your flashcart would be pretty useless


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

Ow

For EWIN2 users!

It doesn't work on it :/


----------



## lookout (Sep 26, 2006)

I 23 year old and I felt young again! #Pokemon - gotta catch 'em all !!


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SD5k @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> ...



I have added both games onto the undumped list as "possible redump required".


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 26, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but we should be able to correct the dump without needing a redump. Just cut it to exactly 64MB, meaning cut everything after 0x3FFFFFF in the ROM with a hex-editor.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I 23 year old and I felt young again! #Pokemon - gotta catch 'em all !!



Damned is Pokémon out already for so long

I still have lotsa Pokémon trading cards, wish i sold them all when the card game was a hype and the prices for rare ones where high :/

Ah well my kids love to eat them or tear them appart or just make planes of it


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but we should be able to correct the dump without needing a redump. Just cut it to exactly 64MB, meaning cut everything after 0x3FFFFFF in the ROM with a hex-editor.




i think in the scene a correct redump is a real correct dump and not a trimmed down version to the correct size

(But i could be wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## _Pie_ (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(khan @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(WangJang @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Both are working fine on g6, tested by myself
> ...



Hi guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It works on G6 ONLY if you use a Passkey/Passcard3/Superkey etc.
If you have flashme doesn't work.

Flashmev7 here -> blank screen


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but we should be able to correct the dump without needing a redump. Just cut it to exactly 64MB, meaning cut everything after 0x3FFFFFF in the ROM with a hex-editor.
> ...



If I am right (and I hope I am), once a redump has been done an IPS patch could be made to correct these overdumps.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

What the ****? I put Diamond and Pearl both on my M3. I was going to play Pearl and my roommate would use Diamond.

For the first time I let him play Diamond, and it's my save on it. I loaded up Pearl to make sure, and my save is still there, too. My save is on BOTH games. What the hell???


----------



## xilo (Sep 26, 2006)

If it's using the same save, that could be pretty cool.  You'd be able to get the pokemon from both games with one save. Right?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

That's cool because I can do that, but my roommate is screwed because of this.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Save type is wrong
> 
> I played and tested it a few times
> 
> ...



When you say this, does this mean that it _will_ or _will not_ save correctly on the SuperCard?


----------



## universaldragon (Sep 26, 2006)

So does that mean ANYONE using Flashme v7 is screwed?
I have a SuperCard CF with FlashMe 7 and I'm getting no luck. Anybody else with a SC CF having any success?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 26, 2006)

Works for me with Supercard SD, Flashme V7, and saving to SD. Did you enable Patch Cardridge Access?


----------



## nexx (Sep 26, 2006)

Seems to work fine on my EZ4 Lite Deluxe.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Sep 26, 2006)

Could someone tell me how to run in the game ? i try to press B like the other pokemon games, but i cant run : (


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(universaldragon @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> So does that mean ANYONE using Flashme v7 is screwed?
> I have a SuperCard CF with FlashMe 7 and I'm getting no luck. Anybody else with a SC CF having any success?




nope...SC_CF FlashmeV7 works perfect, as said enable the 'patch cartridge access' option  (double click the rom in the client, to find DS rom settings, don't look in the options tab)


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

jel0man and Netto22 both suspended for being lame and pming random members asking for pokemon roms

if you cannot find roms by yourself then i suggest you find a new hobby,maybe basket weaving!


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Save type is wrong
> ...



No, doesn't make a damned thing what for save type it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's just i like to know every games save type to make my list as correct as possible

That's why i always test games with save to DS and save to SD
Then i sure also use REIN to transffer SC saves to original games to see if the save i made on SC works on original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keeps me busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i really don't play much of the games itself, 1 or 2 levels and that's it


----------



## tgc_9013 (Sep 26, 2006)

The game freezes at random on my SC SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use
Saver patch: SD
ROM Position patch: SD
Enable patch cartridge access

How can I make it stop freezing?


----------



## bobfrompikecreek (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!
Wish I could understand a damn thing that's going on. :'(


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> jel0man and Netto22 both suspended for being lame and pming random members asking for pokemon roms
> 
> if you cannot find roms by yourself then i suggest you find a new hobby,maybe basket weaving!


Dishing out an old classic eh? : D


----------



## djgarf (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > jel0man and Netto22 both suspended for being lame and pming random members asking for pokemon roms
> ...



wondered if anyone would of remembered this lol


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, now I'm in the tiny town with a ton of flowers in it. There's a bridge with two Team Galaxy guys blocking it and stoppin gme from going through, and a locked building where a Team Galaxy guy WAS guarding, but I beat him and hid. What do I do here?

Route 205.


----------



## nexx (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Okay, now I'm in the tiny town with a ton of flowers in it. There's a bridge with two Team Galaxy guys blocking it and stoppin gme from going through, and a locked building where a Team Galaxy guy WAS guarding, but I beat him and hid. What do I do here?



What did you do to get past the first town?  I keep trying to get past but when i get to the grass the lady stops me and pushes me back.

Edit - just went home and got something, im guessing this is what i needed...


----------



## gtbhal (Sep 26, 2006)

for g6, check 'force r/w' option ! works perfect !


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

...OOOH...there was a opening I didn't see into a forest.


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

Anone want to try out wi-fi?

My FC: 1289 2813 9913

You can get your FC by connecting to wifi, then looking at your Friend Notebook found in key items. You get the notebook when you talk to the people in pokemon center (down the stairs) at Kurogane city.


----------



## Calogero91 (Sep 26, 2006)

This just isnt the same in Japanese, atleast I tried.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(jirom @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Anone want to try out wi-fi?
> 
> My FC: 1289 2813 9913
> 
> You can get your FC by connecting to wifi, then looking at your Friend Notebook found in key items. You get the notebook when you talk to the people in pokemon center (down the stairs) at Kurogane city.


I will, let me finish this battle real fast against this guy.

Friend Code: 5154 7519 0319

Okay, I'm in the Wifi room.


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

there's voice chat @[email protected]
but how do we battle? D:


----------



## ssj4android (Sep 26, 2006)

Who cares if it's an overdump, can't you just trim it? Anyway, I'll probably wait for the English version.


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

sound is garbled.. can't understand most stuff you said xD

and oh, I got owned xD


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Don't tell me you quit on me, cause boy if you did I'm angry...


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

don't get angry.. I didn't stand a chance Y___Y
You got the win anyway. Didn't think the run option would work on wifi .___.;;


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 26, 2006)

Solved..


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Alexeh @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> What do I do with the CD's I have in the pocket..?


TMs and HMs


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

How did my evil turtle look on your end though?


----------



## TeraS (Sep 26, 2006)

wifi is gonna get ruined in a couple of days for pokemon, 
#

people are gonna use cheats for lvl 100 pokemon and such


----------



## jirom (Sep 26, 2006)

it looked really evil... it can kill all my pokemons in one hit


----------



## Westside (Sep 26, 2006)

QUOTE(pOp! @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> wifi is gonna get ruined in a couple of days for pokemon,
> #
> 
> people are gonna use cheats for lvl 100 pokemon and such


That's one thing...  the worst thing they can do is change the stats, so that attack=999 or something with gameshark and such.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Spoon just evolved on my end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (That grey bird. His evolution looks gay though...)


----------



## PineappleH (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't get it. How come some of u with G6 Lite can get this to load while I cant. I updated everything, the 4.4 loader, the 4.4 U-Disk Manager, and I even tried the settings recommended (DoFat + Force R/W + Soft. Reset + Trim & No trim), but all I get is blank white screen on top and bottom.

Earlier someone said Flash7 won't work, so I used passkey, but still no luck. . . .

I'm very suspicious of those people who said they got it to work.


----------



## melloncollie (Sep 26, 2006)

I can confirm that both Pearl and Diamond work on the Chinese version of the DS Link with firmware version 1.11


----------



## PlooBloo (Sep 26, 2006)

Works on the G6 Lite with Force R/W.


----------



## PineappleH (Sep 26, 2006)

Nvm, it actually does work. I've been pressing A to select the game, but after I try selecting the game with the touchpad it works.


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Sep 26, 2006)

already playtime 4.30 hour...its pretty easy to understand by so far..i figured out the whole menu and most of the items.Attacks are easy to to predict..atleast for me


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, I'm 6:36 in, and having a blast even if it's in Japanese. I have three Evolved Pokemon on my team, and I caught a baby Lapras earlier. This game is awesome.


----------



## melloncollie (Sep 26, 2006)

So, how do you actually go on WiFi?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot when, but you go down the right set of stairs in the Pokemon Center to reach the Wifi area. I haven' tbeen able to do any just general Searching for Random Opponents thing, but when I tried playing against someone here at GBATemp using Friend Codes, we battles just fine until he chickened out...


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> already playtime 4.30



Exact same here.. Main grass pokemon is lvl24 now, the rest will be based around cool ones that I find along the way. Like the game, thanks to the releasegroup once again


----------



## SeZMehK (Sep 27, 2006)

wish i could try it out but got no ds nor is there a working emulator. being poor ftl :/


----------



## princessmarisa (Sep 27, 2006)

I have supercard SD, with flashme firmware(not sure of version sorry)
how do i real time save in diamond

when i patched it i had all the prefrences(when you double click) off except  
"enable patch cartridge access"

on the options screen
saver patch 
enable restart
and enable real time save
were all selected


i held down L+R+select+B at the same time
and nothing happened i tried l+r+start+b as one sight said for rts still no luck i tried a instead of b, with slecet, and with start speratly nothing no screen to flash no beep nothing

then foolishly i tried LRSTARTSELECTAB and restarted

but when i went into my saver i cudnt find the save anywhere

it came up 
do you save to sd? i clicked yes then it had 4 savers and they all said "GAME SAVER"

n when i started the game again it started at beginning

i havent used rts before am i doing soemthing wrong?, or can someone tell me which option in the menu is the "official" save , i don't want to have to keep restarting every day! 



(off note...when i got my first GBpocket and pokemon red my lil sis used to come hoem from school half an hour before me and play on my game but she could never save without wiping mine, for wich i would murder her,,the furthest she ever got in the time limit was to evolve charmander..hehe my problem reminds me of this)


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> How did my evil turtle look on your end though?



nuff said!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully a translation patch will be released soon.


----------



## kagelump (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Hopefully a translation patch will be released soon.



tho i'd doubt they'd be anywhere near done by the time the english version comes out =/
just play in japanese, its not that hard =]
I mean, those of you playing FFIII right now are basically doing the same thing, right?


----------



## Darksage (Sep 27, 2006)

YAY POKEMON NUMBER!!!...
i lost count.Havent they made enough of these yet?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

As long as they keep being good, then no they haven't.


----------



## x_comp (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(melloncollie @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> So, how do you actually go on WiFi?


You can access Wi-Fi after you gain your first badge by going to the GTS (Global Trade Station) that's in the first city you travel to, Kotobuki. You'll find the building to the west. Then you can start searching for random players and all the other things mentioned here:

http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=295

I don't think everyone will cheat really because the fun won't last long. I mean a simple hack can get you all Pokemon and max out everything in the game. What's the fun in that? Great, you can pulverize people on Wi-Fi but the fun won't last long >_>


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

I've done one Wifi battle so far, and it was fun despite his running away in cowardness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully you can still evolve Pokemon when you trade them through Wifi, because if you can, I'm looking at you Kadabra...


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(kagelump @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I mean, those of you playing FFIII right now are basically doing the same thing, right?



There's a translation patch for FF3 right now.


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I've done one Wifi battle so far, and it was fun despite his running away in cowardness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Question...are there rules for WiFi? Or is it free battle? Level restrictions etc. XD


----------



## Torte (Sep 27, 2006)

Holy moly!  10th page already?!  Pokemon comsumes all I guess.  Gotta try it out once I finish classes & gym.. so that's 6pm for me.. then gotta cook dinner and off to library to study ergh.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Nintendo is offically running out of ideas, and they need to stop now.


----------



## Kaphis (Sep 27, 2006)

is there anyway we can have some kind of forum for this game?...or can someone point me in the directino of a place where we can chat about tihs game.......I forsee that fansite will be made soon anyways.....but still......jap....... =="


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2006)

Doesn't work using any settings on G6 Lite for me. I use flashme so perhaps there's an incompatibility there. Works on M3 with Flashme though so it's a G6 software problem.

Time to wait for an update.

I may as well just wait for the english versions to give it a go.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Nintendo is offically running out of ideas, and they need to stop now.



Is that a freaking Dugtrio turned sideways, painted like bees, and given wings!?!?!?!

I thought they were running out of ideas on the third set.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, I'm in the Third gym...and it's a room of nothing. With something that looks like an elevator. What the hell do I do...


----------



## bdcool187 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a n00bish question, how do you get rid of the rocks in the caves?


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(princessmarisa @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> I have supercard SD, with flashme firmware(not sure of version sorry)
> how do i real time save in diamond



The Supercard cannot do realtime saves for DS games, the realtime save option only works for GBA games.

You can only save DS games on the Supercard like you would with regular DS carts.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Use the HM Rock Smash to get rid of them, you need the first badge to use it.


----------



## bdcool187 (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> Use the HM Rock Smash to get rid of them, you need the first badge to use it.



Yeah I have the first badge already. Where can I find the HM Rock Smash?


----------



## Slash *NMA* (Sep 27, 2006)

any good soul who can take pictures of the new pokemons???


----------



## larvi (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got the rock smash HM, you get it from the hiker dude in the cave.  But how do you get into the first gym?  My rival is blocking the way and I can't figure out how to make him move.


----------



## kagelump (Sep 27, 2006)

does anyone have checksums of the nds file?
just want to make sure i have the right one >_


----------



## bdcool187 (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> I've got the rock smash HM, you get it from the hiker dude in the cave.Â But how do you get into the first gym?Â My rival is blocking the way and I can't figure out how to make him move.



Hmm he is not giving me anything so I guess I must have it, but how do you use it, or select it. Oh and I got rid of that guy by talking to everyone and then going to the cave south of that town, when I came back out he was gone.

Nevermind I figured it out.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2006)

Supercard SD users can also use the Trim Rom option. (It cuts it in half and still works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## larvi (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(bdcool187 @ Sep 26 2006 said:


> QUOTE(larvi @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the rock smash HM, you get it from the hiker dude in the cave.  But how do you get into the first gym?  My rival is blocking the way and I can't figure out how to make him move.
> ...



Thanks!  I didn't even realize that you could keep going south, I thought the path just ended.   I'm not a big fan of the new pseudo 3d graphic style, imo it just slow things down and makes it harder to see doors/exits, etc.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Nintendo is offically running out of ideas, and they need to stop now.


LOL are you sure Nintendo did the design


----------



## GameGeezer (Sep 27, 2006)

For those of you with Chinese G6 lites who are still running the beta loader for english titles, the following combination works for Pokemon DS:  no soft reset, safe mode, and trim seems to work.  Trimming the rom cuts this down to less than 500mB. Hope this helps.

Oh yeah, also make sure you are running the version 4.4 udisk manager.


----------



## Teun (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok, so I played the game a little time, I saved correctly (I opened the game again and the save was still there), and when I woke up this morning, I got a blue screen, with japanese text, and my save game was gone!





I'm using M3 CF. Any suggestions?


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 27, 2006)

Can the EZ-Flash III 1gb play this?I dont have the usb cord at the moment.


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2006)

I finally managed to get the game to work on my G6 Lite. I loaded it up with Safe Mode, no trim.

What I did was play another game then soft reset back to the menu and select Diamond from the touchscreen and it booted up correctly. Where as before when I just selected Diamond from the off it only gave me white screens. Very weird.

The game's engine seems pretty bad, very low frames per second, slow and un responsive moving about. Bah, this'll get annoying.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Sep 27, 2006)

Very odd.  I got it working on my G6L with standard DoFat, Force R/W checked off, and no trim.  Worked like a charm with those settings.  I also tried same settings with Trim and it worked that way too.

_e: But I am also using a SuperKey so that could also be the difference._


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Sep 26 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo is offically running out of ideas, and they need to stop now.
> ...



that looks a lot more like the health stuff in Banjoo Kazzoie with wings!


----------



## Br26 (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a question..does it run at all, at any speed or whatever, on any emulator?


----------



## itai (Sep 27, 2006)

i think it will take more than a year to emulate this =X
its 1024 Mbit rom T_T..
even if it will run i think it's gonna be slow as hell in most of the computers.
not talking about saving problems =\


----------



## time-warp (Sep 27, 2006)

OK, I'm officially over my G6 lite - have tried everything under the sun to get this going - not even normal games seem to boot - I get as far as the menu, click on the game, and it loads 1/3 then hangs! I did the hardware test (L+R+Start+Select) and I got an error in the PSRam....Over it, can't be fu*ked with this junk anymore.
Waiting for a decent flashcart...............


----------



## harrykh (Sep 27, 2006)

Hmm, Ok let me try this again.

I'm using SuperCard SD w Flashmev7 with latest firmware 6.3 and 2.55c for the patcher. I patched Pokemon Diamond with trim and patch access. And everything else is at default values.

The game loads fine and plays fine, well everything seems low fps. There's some kind of lag. Anyway not too important. The important thing is.

I CAN'T SAVE!

To save the game, correct me if I'm wrong, is to go to the menu (pressing x) and then choose the icon with the notepad and pencil and click on the top "Hai"  option right ?!? Well I did that and everytime I boot up the game and press start from the front screen (with the shilloute of some sort of a giraffe), it takes to the beginning of the game again.

What am I don't wrong ?

The patch part, what else should i look out for when patching using the SC software ?

Thanks a lot for the reply, I tried reading back this whole thread but nothing. The one that remotely mentions this problem got dismissed after a guy claimed he can save the game on a SC SD.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't really like how they did the houses. the 3D stuff seems kinda weird. :/


----------



## inuyasha09 (Sep 27, 2006)

who want's to play wifi?
i want to try it out.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(time-warp @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> OK, I'm officially over my G6 lite - have tried everything under the sun to get this going - not even normal games seem to boot - I get as far as the menu, click on the game, and it loads 1/3 then hangs! I did the hardware test (L+R+Start+Select) and I got an error in the PSRam....Over it, can't be fu*ked with this junk anymore.
> Waiting for a decent flashcart...............




M3lite anyone?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 27, 2006)

1 gigabit? it's 26.8 megs zipped!


----------



## martykarate (Sep 27, 2006)

woo, i got it working on my g6 - dofat f/rw, trim. game works fine, saves fine but what ticks me off is the fact that i cant read japanese! and the pokemon look so baby-ish

i have the fire monkey..and he sucks - does anyone have any pictures of the evolved forms??

and you can run inside buildings..

and the music gets annoying quick..

english version should come soon, yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 but other than that i cant wait till the english version comes out!


----------



## BuDaH (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG! I lost the release since I left earlier to work... this will be a LOOOOOOONG day.


----------



## pizza4D (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel like throwing up, seeing all you people playing it already while the true fans who are getting legit copies of the game have to wait.


----------



## BuDaH (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(pizza4D @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> I feel like throwing up, seeing all you people playing it already while the true fans who are getting legit copies of the game have to wait.



Please delete all your Mp3s. Ty.


----------



## pizza4D (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(BuDaH @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(pizza4D @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like throwing up, seeing all you people playing it already while the true fans who are getting legit copies of the game have to wait.
> ...


I don't have many and they're all recorded from my own CDs. o.O


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2006)

Here`s a link for all those who wants pics of the new pokemons. A LINK

This one looks nice:






It doesn`t look like a PKMN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this one rocks


----------



## ekzistenz (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay I own a Super Card miniSD and I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to patching ROMs. I've read that you have to "Enable "Patch Cartridge Access"" when patching the ROM using the Super Card software, however I can not for the life of me find where the option is. So could someone please point me in the right direction?

I'm not sure what firmware I'm using, but I'm using Super Card software V2.55.


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 27, 2006)

Are you that new pope guy?


----------



## ekzistenz (Sep 27, 2006)

Me, nope I'm not the new pope guy?

Do you reckon you could give me a hand?


----------



## larvi (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(ekzistenz @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Okay I own a Super Card miniSD and I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to patching ROMs. I've read that you have to "Enable "Patch Cartridge Access"" when patching the ROM using the Super Card software, however I can not for the life of me find where the option is. So could someone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> I'm not sure what firmware I'm using, but I'm using Super Card software V2.55.



This wasn't intuitive to me either and took a while to figure out.  After you add the file and before you click on out.  Highlight the file in the list and double click on it, that will bring up a list of options that you can select for that file including the patch cartridge access.  I would also enable trim since that signficantly reduces the size in this case.


----------



## ekzistenz (Sep 27, 2006)

Hrmm, I think I know the menu you're talking about but I still can't manage to find the Patch Cartridge Access option. Here's the menu I think you're talking about.


----------



## larvi (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep, that's the menu.  Maybe you are on a downlevel version of the client?  Mine is  2.55c, you can download the latest from scdev.org


----------



## ekzistenz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep, that was definitely it. Thanks for the help, I've now got Pokemon working. Sorry for the thread highjack.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been wandering around for the past few hours after getting the fourth badge, having no idea where to go...


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me, nope I'm not the new pope guy?
> 
> Do you reckon you could give me a hand?



Hahaha, sorry man not you! Some German guy talking about how we're playing pokemon and 'true fans' need to wait ages for it.. What happened to that post??


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Alexeh @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> What happened to that post??


I hope it got deleted for having too much Self-righteous Bastard™ in it.

I'm wandering about in the 3rd gym trying to figure out how to get up.


----------



## iNtruda (Sep 27, 2006)

any one have pictures of the evolutions of the starting pokemon?


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 27, 2006)

Check Serebii.net, they have them.
IMHO the fire one has the best looking third stage but I bet the water one's the best one.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Sep 27, 2006)

I know this isn't GameFAQs but I need some help.

I am already in the second city, fought my friend [the white guy with the afro], and got the HM out of the cave, so why wont the fat guy let me into the first gym? I can't even use rocksmash until i get a badge so I'm pretty SOL.


----------



## harrykh (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(harrykh @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Hmm, Ok let me try this again.
> 
> I'm using SuperCard SD w Flashmev7 with latest firmware 6.3 and 2.55c for the patcher. I patched Pokemon Diamond with trim and patch access. And everything else is at default values.
> 
> ...



Anyone ?


----------



## Houou (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Arucardv @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> I know this isn't GameFAQs but I need some help.
> 
> I am already in the second city, fought my friend [the white guy with the afro], and got the HM out of the cave, so why wont the fat guy let me into the first gym? I can't even use rocksmash until i get a badge so I'm pretty SOL.



I'm also stuck at the same place. Help appreciated.


----------



## emirof (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> I finally managed to get the game to work on my G6 Lite. I loaded it up with Safe Mode, no trim.
> 
> What I did was play another game then soft reset back to the menu and select Diamond from the touchscreen and it booted up correctly. Where as before when I just selected Diamond from the off it only gave me white screens. Very weird.
> 
> The game's engine seems pretty bad, very low frames per second, slow and un responsive moving about. Bah, this'll get annoying.


Are you using flash me or passcard? I have flashme and tried to do as you wrote, but I still get white screens... What game did you soft reset before loading pokemon?


I just got it working now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I used opiums tactics but with Do fat and force rcw. So I can confirm that G6 + Flashme works!


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 27, 2006)

yes, need to know how to get the rival to move out of the door of the first gym too ???


----------



## larvi (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> yes, need to know how to get the rival to move out of the door of the first gym too ???



I had the same problem and someone already answered it earlier in this thread (post #157 I think).  You have to go south under what looks like a roller coaster then go down some rock stairs and into a cave.  Explore the cave and talk to everyone and he should be gone when you get out.   What threw me off was that the rock stairs looked like the end of a path, not something you could go down.


----------



## natkoden (Sep 27, 2006)

How can I transfer my pokemons from Emerald/Ruby/Sapphire to Diamond?

Using G6 Lite for those games of course


----------



## xCM Punkx (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(meangreenie @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, need to know how to get the rival to move out of the door of the first gym too ???
> ...




Figured this out five minutes ago, thanks anyway!

EDIT: also appears you can go onto the wifi now!


----------



## Cutman (Sep 27, 2006)

So, here's my question, knowing the Pokemon storyline is never really too in depth, should I just play the japanese version?  Or wait till the english version comes out?


----------



## xCM Punkx (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Cutman @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> So, here's my question, knowing the Pokemon storyline is never really too in depth, should I just play the japanese version?Â Or wait till the english version comes out?



Really its your own preference. I don't speak a single word of japanese but am loving the game. I'll get the english version when its out but this will do for now.  I'd say try it out atleast!


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2006)

This thread is a kick in the ass for those who say that PKMN is dead  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone have tested the WiFi?
How about the voice chat?


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 27, 2006)

How do I find my friend code? I clicked on the Pokemon Wifi beneath the centre floor and just clicked the top option constantly, a blue screen with pikachu appeared and i thought everything was fine. Now I can't connect anymore it seems, he doesnt go into the room anymore.. How come? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW JUST FOUND MY WIRELESS OPTIONS ON ROUTER, GG WP.. browser still doesnt work though right?


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Sep 27, 2006)

I got to the second city, but when i go to the cave i dont see any HM or anything, when i try to go to the left of the city theres a lake with nothing, when going to the right theres a guy... when i try to go left on the city there a girl...


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 27, 2006)

GODDAMMIT!
I found a shiny geodude and it uses explosion!
ARGH.


----------



## Rangent (Sep 28, 2006)

Confused... do all of you that are playing it speak/read Japanese?


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 28, 2006)

Nvm..


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 28, 2006)

Mostly not all of us speak/read japanese, we're just using Pokémon instincts to get around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you played even ONE main Pokémon game, then you should be able to know most of the commands and stuff after 20 minutes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(pizza4D @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I feel like throwing up, seeing all you people playing it already while the true fans who are getting legit copies of the game have to wait.








It's Lars from Metallica.


----------



## Rangent (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> QUOTE(pizza4D @ Sep 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like throwing up, seeing all you people playing it already while the true fans who are getting legit copies of the game have to wait.
> ...








  I like the reference.

Pizza4D.  Not everyone here is not going to buy the game when it comes out.  Just because they're playing the "leaked" copy doesn't mean they're any more or less of a fan than you are.  It just means they're more resourceful (or possibly, slightly looser morals).


----------



## GamerzInc (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Rangent @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Confused... do all of you that are playing it speak/read Japanese?



I do, and it's all in hiragana.  This game is very easy to follow.


----------



## harrykh (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(harrykh @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(harrykh @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, Ok let me try this again.
> ...




Weird I downloaded Pokemon Pearl, not sure if it's wrg (the filename doesn't say so). Just to play around a bit I did NOT enable access cartridge and still works and whats more I CAN SAVE now. Is it the dump?!?

I noticed that saving takes longer this time around (the pie clock progress animation). In diamond it would just be a second, in Pearl it looks like it's doing something.

WEIRD!!

The WRG dump for Diamond didn't work without the access cartridge...so maybe that's whats wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhelp, I kinda prefer "Diamonds" over "Pearls'


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Alexeh @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> How do I find my friend code? I clicked on the Pokemon Wifi beneath the centre floor and just clicked the top option constantly, a blue screen with pikachu appeared and i thought everything was fine. Now I can't connect anymore it seems, he doesnt go into the room anymore.. How come?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom room in the PokéCenter is the Friend-Area, it doesn't let you connect cause you don't have any frineds entered. The first connect you got was just for getting your friend-code. To find it, go to your key items and look for something that looks like a red/blue book. (4th item in list for me) Click on it to get into some menu with three big buttons and click the third option.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Alexeh @ Sep 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I find my friend code? I clicked on the Pokemon Wifi beneath the centre floor and just clicked the top option constantly, a blue screen with pikachu appeared and i thought everything was fine. Now I can't connect anymore it seems, he doesnt go into the room anymore.. How come?
> ...



THANK YOU!!! I've been trying to get this to work for hours. Nintendo said you had to talk to the woman on the right downstairs but it never worked.

My FC is 3350 8661 9644 if anyone wants a battle/trade


----------



## oswaldo (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> Check Serebii.net, they have them.
> IMHO the fire one has the best looking third stage but I bet the water one's the best one.




The water one's are always the best imo


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Sep 27 2006 said:


> I got to the second city, but when i go to the cave i dont see any HM or anything, when i try to go to the left of the city theres a lake with nothing, when going to the right theres a guy... when i try to go left on the city there a girl...



Please help ?


----------



## bolton2 (Sep 28, 2006)

i doubt anyone would know yet, but ill ask anyway.

i havent gotten a chance to play this yet, but can you gba ds link with any of the gba games, or is it possible to
get a squrtle or any of the origional starting red and green version pokemon.

being that im old school i like my origional lineup, i doubt it, but still thought id ask.

eitherway if not im sure nintendo will allow us to get mewtwo and blastoise and others onto the ds one way or another


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 28, 2006)

They allow it, you just need to have the pokemon P/D on the DS slot and the GBA game from where you want to take your pokemons on the GBA slot and the game transfers.
You are capped at 6 pokemon per day and you'll have to catch them again in the DS game.
Also, the transfer is permanent.

Anyone know where the fifth gym is?


----------



## Amoblaz (Sep 28, 2006)

Does anyone here know if there are any working emulators for this game or not, my guess is there aren;t any but i don't know for sure.

ty


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys aren't bothered by the low, low FPS at all? ...


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 28, 2006)

FPS is fine except when I walk into that guys lab when it does crap a little. Never bothered me after that.

Pikachu025 thank you! I'll try and make a topic so we can share codes and battle each other if there's interest.

Edit: feel free to add me

0473 2381 3203


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 28, 2006)

Added you. My code's 3093-1676-0925.

And feel free to make a topic.


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 28, 2006)

Topic made, for Wifi battle/trading go here please:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=37545


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Sep 29, 2006)

where can i get the 5th badge! ??? anyone ?


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if this works for EZ-Flash III 1gb?


----------



## bolton2 (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> They allow it, you just need to have the pokemon P/D on the DS slot and the GBA game from where you want to take your pokemons on the GBA slot and the game transfers.
> You are capped at 6 pokemon per day and you'll have to catch them again in the DS game.
> Also, the transfer is permanent.
> 
> Anyone know where the fifth gym is?




sweet, but can i do that with an m3 or g6?? what i mean is if i have the gba rom pokemon red, and the ds rom pokemon daimond, can i transfer using thier gba linkage function, or is it best i buy the gba version??


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2006)

Urgh, this game is so teadious in Japanese. I am really waiing for at least a %20 translation patch. All I need is the main information... grrgh


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 29, 2006)

QUOTE(XeNoGeaR @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> where can i get the 5th badge! ??? anyone ?


A more accurate question would be "How to get to the 5th badge".
I'm walking arround cluelessly trying to figure that out, but I bet that once I get the Surf HM the guy will let me through.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Sep 29, 2006)

anyone hav "Karankushi" is a Pink SLug, just wondering if it is a pre evo form of lapras as many ppl are saying...and when does it evolve


----------



## sandman423 (Sep 29, 2006)

Plz Help...

I Got the R O M'z and They are both 128MB'z each


Why won't they open in my DS Emulators...


I use...

ideas
NDeSmuME


those two...

Plz explain to me what I am doing wrong??/


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Sep 29, 2006)

Santakuroosu:  If you know more let me know...im searching my ass of ^^


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Sep 29, 2006)

Ive found the solution:  After you beat the 4th Gym.... GO to the Team-Galaxy guy..You have to follow him and you fight your rival(he is so weak LOL).Then just follow him.At the end you fight him and there is a girl she gives you a key item.Then go to the path where those Psyducks are blocking the way.They are goin to move now and you can go on!! Hf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Im at that part now..i just figured it out


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the hint dude, it really helped!
Edit: Dammit, stuck again. An old lady gave me a necklace of some kind and now I'm clueless as to what to do with it.


----------



## Qpido (Sep 29, 2006)

I think the guy you have to play has the gayest grandpa hat ever.

But the game is allright though!, Hope English comes out soon.

Q~

Edit: Game just froze on me..pretty early in the game.


----------



## sandman423 (Sep 29, 2006)

HAS ANyone had luck finding a WORKING DS Emulator for the ROMS??


I have the 128MB .nds Roms but what Emulator will make them work???


PLZ POST


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 30, 2006)

At this point you should be able to do the 5th gym (That one with the elevator.) If that's not it, let me know and I'll try and remember what I did.

Can anyone help me figure this problem out with the M3 and Diamond/Pearl? What I do is with my roommate, I made copies of games so that he can have one save and I can have another. However on Diamond and Pearl, my save loads up on both ROMs so it's impossible for him to have his own file.

How can I fix this, if it's even possible?


----------



## the luigi (Sep 30, 2006)

cant wait till spring!


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 30, 2006)

Um, anyone else have this problem? I'm at the 6th gym, and the game crashes whenever I talk to the gym leader. I'm using EZ4 mini SD. Anyone have this?

Edit: woah woah woah? It works on SC SD.. so I looked at the file on my EZ4, and it was only 60MB compared to the 128MB one on SC SD? What's wrong? Is that right?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 30, 2006)

No one has a fix for that Diamond/Pearl problem?


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 30, 2006)

Should be at least 100mb large dude, on M3 at least.


----------



## masvill20 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been playing this for quite a while now, and I don't know why, but when I try to use the shovel thing in the key items pocket in the big brown holes in the game, I go underground, but after that, 2 black screens just appear...

Oh, BTW, this is with a Supercard mini-SD, flashme V7 NDS fat, and using the SC patcher v2.56.


----------



## larvi (Sep 30, 2006)

QUOTE(masvill20 @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> Hey guys, I've been playing this for quite a while now, and I don't know why, but when I try to use the shovel thing in the key items pocket in the big brown holes in the game, I go underground, but after that, 2 black screens just appear...
> 
> Oh, BTW, this is with a Supercard mini-SD, flashme V7 NDS fat, and using the SC patcher v2.56.



Did exactly the same thing on my SC mini-SD using superkey.   Did you use the trim option?  I did and not sure if that makes a difference or not?


----------



## masvill20 (Sep 30, 2006)

I did enable the trim rom option...I'll try to untrim it...(it's effing big though...)

EDIT: Nope, still nothing...darn...


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 30, 2006)

Question, when you transfer your Pokemon from Leaf Green....can you choose what 6 you want to send over? Question 2...when you recatch them....do they hold the same moves? Well I be able to transfer over my level 78 Pikachu with surf and thunder.....does he still level 78?


----------



## dark_sol (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone found the dark stone, the item that evolves misdrevius?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 1, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 30 2006 said:


> Question, when you transfer your Pokemon from Leaf Green....can you choose what 6 you want to send over? Question 2...when you recatch them....do they hold the same moves? Well I be able to transfer over my level 78 Pikachu with surf and thunder.....does he still level 78?


First thing first, you can get more of the Dark/Light Stones while mining.

Anyway: The six you have in your party you transfer over. Everything about them is the same, EVs, IVs, stats, moves, even hold item. Yes, he'll still be Level 78. And for the record, there should be no struggle in recatching them. The park balls your given are like master balls. I don't even know why they decided to do that.

And no one with any ideas for the Save issue at all!?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 1, 2006)

Also while on the Pokemon Subject, I just started the ROM of Fire Red in Japanese so I can transfer the Pokemon, but it won't let me save in VBA. I keep getting a weird message, and it's in Japanese so yeah. How do I make the saving work?


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 1, 2006)

In VBA set emulator to 128k save OPtions->emulator->save type = 128k. Thanks for the heads up on the transfer system. Sounds like the safari zone. So you can transfer your pokemon from the very start of the game? thats awsome! Very good news!


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 1, 2006)

Where did you read that you can do it whenever? You have to wait til you get the National Dex, which you get by atleast seeing all 150 Pokemon in the region. I'm glad they only reuire you to see them this time rather than actually own them all.


----------



## x_comp (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to say scripted guide's up if anyone still needs it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=339


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 2, 2006)

Could anyone upload that anywhere else? I'm not going to register there just to read something I probably already know anyway...


----------



## x_comp (Oct 2, 2006)

The main point is the story's been translated line by line like all my guides for the DS have been so far. If you're not interested in that then the guide's probably useless to you


----------



## meangreenie (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the guide x comp


----------



## Jonah (Oct 3, 2006)

Xcomp, could you, or anyone else who knows japanese elaborate on the Battle Tower.

I'm at this point in the game and am having trouble figuring out how the random wifi battles work. Can't seem to find this option anywhere!


----------



## x_comp (Oct 3, 2006)

You speak to the receptionist furthest to the right for Wi-Fi and you don't actually fight real random players.

What happens is, you choose the first option to take a challenge then after connecting to WFC, you select a room number and then the DS will download some data off the WFC server consisting of 7 AI trainers. Beating all 7 will add you to the Leader's List and the more you win, the higher rank you get on WFC.

That seems to be all it is really so the only way you can fight lots of human players is using the Union Room and having lots of FCs.


----------



## KaKiT (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE(XeNoGeaR @ Sep 29 2006 said:


> Ive found the solution:  After you beat the 4th Gym.... GO to the Team-Galaxy guy..You have to follow him and you fight your rival(he is so weak LOL).Then just follow him.At the end you fight him and there is a girl she gives you a key item.Then go to the path where those Psyducks are blocking the way.They are goin to move now and you can go on!! Hf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where is the Team Galaxy Guy.. im also stuck after 4th bagde

nvm i found him!


----------



## KaKiT (Oct 11, 2006)

edit


----------



## shisux (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerzInc @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> I do, and it's all in hiragana.Â This game is very easy to follow.


Wait, what? No kanji at all? If this is true, it would be awesome. My only problem with Japanese is that I know a very small number of kanji by heart, so I constantly have to have a dictionary with me to read manga with no transliterations and to play Japanese games with kanji in the script.


----------



## Zythie (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a supercard mini sd. This game is never saving properly for me. The button in the menu with the notepad and pen is the save button, correct? When I save doing this, I click the first option both times. After I turn off my ds, and turn it back on again. I go straight back to the part where there is that professor guy talking just like all of the other pokemon games. PLEASE HELP. I really want to play this. All the other games I have on my supercard are working completely fine.
Im pretty positive im using the right settings in the patcher. I even tryed not trimming the rom and it still wont work. Just so you know, I am getting into the game, it just isnt saving correctly (not saving at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## GameJesus (Nov 27, 2006)

When is it oming out in English?


----------



## zatelli (Dec 19, 2006)

QUOTE(GameJesus @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> When is it oming out in English?


According to gamefaqs, release is due for April 22nd for both  Diamond and Pearl flavors. A few months to go then


----------



## Mienaikage (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm... I tried to go on Wifi in the GTS building, after my character walked through the door the game froze. I tried both trimmed and untrimmed on M3 DS Simply


----------



## nuked_nova (Feb 6, 2007)

hi guys, i was wondering if you could help me.  I'm using a G6 lite+Passcard combonation, and when i save my game, it saves fine (i can soft reset and the save will still be there) but when i turn if off/on and start the game up, I come to the opening scene with the professor talking to me every time!  when loading it onto my g6, i used the recommended settings (Dofat, safe, and trim).  If anyone knows what I'm doing wrong, or anything else that could help me, it would be appreciated


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 17, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Opium (Apr 17, 2007)

lawl ban! Oh snap...


...nah I'm not that mean.


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

That's not even funny. Made me think Diamond was out.


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 17, 2007)

lets see how much ppl i can get


----------



## Samutz (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw "DS #0577: Pokémon Diamond (..." on the forum index and thought the site was already having a meltdown because the news didn't show it and the "View New Posts" search was saying 4 pages but only show 2 results.

I'm not interested in the game, but I do wanna see how much traffic the site gets when it happens.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 17, 2007)

I want it to be dumped so people would stop talking about it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might start playing it if im bored. Well all the pokemon fans out there i hope you get the game soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also i could clearly see the japan and rom number so i knew it wasn't dumped


----------



## pristinemog (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I want it to be dumped so people would stop talking about it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the initial split second viewing of the words Pokemon Diamond made my heart skip for a sec. Then I realized it was the Japanese version and got sad. I'm actually in school right now. Done with my work so I'm flying around online.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw the number first, so it didn't get me.
Nice try though


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I'm not interested in the game, but I do wanna see how much traffic the site gets when it happens.



That and the amount of people posting:

"I can't find the rom, does anybody have a link?"


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn man! You guys almost gave me a stroke, but then I saw the rom number and the (J)!


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 17, 2007)

on the forum index page you guys can see "Japan"?

i only see

Last Post Today, 12:14 PM
In: DS #0577: Pokémon Diamond (...
By: _____

or did u mean after you clicked into the page


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 17, 2007)

that's because you are looking on the front page of the forum ambitous21
the others are more than likely clicking on "view new posts"


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not a pokefan ether.. When it's released I think gbatemp will be ofline server overload and eehm the whole forum will be filled with spam posts OMG WHERZ THE ROMZR??? I've also seen a lot of new members popping up now where nearing the release of pokerom.. eeh I mean poke'mon


----------



## Opium (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> I'm not a pokefan ether.. When it's released I think gbatemp will be ofline server overload and eehm the whole forum will be filled with spam posts OMG WHERZ THE ROMZR??? I've also seen a lot of new members popping up now where nearing the release of pokerom.. eeh I mean poke'mon



Here's a visual demonstration of what the GBAtemp server will look like when Pokemon gets released (in FIVE days time people):







There are so many levels of wrong with that picture, remove the arab reference.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a pokefan ether.. When it's released I think gbatemp will be ofline server overload and eehm the whole forum will be filled with spam posts OMG WHERZ THE ROMZR??? I've also seen a lot of new members popping up now where nearing the release of pokerom.. eeh I mean poke'mon
> ...


Whaha that is sow wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where on earth did you get that picture? hmm my gues.. Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 owke i smell a middle east riot rising


----------



## Orc (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Here's a visual demonstration of what the GBAtemp server will look like when Pokemon gets released (in FIVE days time people):


I wanted to post shit flying everywhere but I don't want to get banned, or be associated with shit. Shit. Shitstorm cometh.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

Opium do think Costello is able to keep up the server? He's trying his best:


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2007)

how did you get that picture of me!!! oh yea I posted it in the "tempers pics" thread that's right!

nah, seriously the new server is powerful and there shouldn't be any downtime.


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> how did you get that picture of me!!! oh yea I posted it in the "tempers pics" thread that's right!
> 
> nah, seriously the new server is powerful and there shouldn't be any downtime.


How dare you under estimate the power of pirates costello! There will be thousends of pirates searching for pearls and diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha


----------



## Shinji (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Â how did you get that picture of me!!! oh yea I posted it in the "tempers pics" thread that's right!
> 
> nah, seriously the new server is powerful and there shouldn't be any downtime.


Wanna test it out?  Lets post on digg =)


----------



## tjas (Apr 17, 2007)

Arrrhg getting ready for the pirate flood Arrgh I have feeling something is going to happen soon.. my leg made out of wood is sensing a big gigantic pirate flood common straight at us! aargh all hands on deck!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Apr 17, 2007)

Seeing this topic at a quick glance scared me... I thought it was out


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Â how did you get that picture of me!!! oh yea I posted it in the "tempers pics" thread that's right!
> ...



OH SHI-


----------

